

Nine years to the Singularity - eru
http://agrumer.livejournal.com/414194.html

======
aharrison
I am not entirely sure that this belongs on HN, but it definitely made me
laugh. It was very appropriate with the most recent XKCD.

God I hate Gillette.

~~~
eru
It has some math in it, is about the singularity and cites the Economist. ;)

